# Steve Jobs has died.



## MiPiCubed (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 6, 2011)

woah! awwww! how did he died?

edit:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Apple-says-company-cofounder-apf-2413458028.html?x=0


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve.
Apple is awesome <3
Thanks for making it the way it is today.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 6, 2011)

omg. when i saw this thread, i thought you were joking.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 6, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> omg. when i saw this thread, i thought you were joking.


 
This. I was definitely not expecting this at all. :O

This post is being typed on an Apple computer, btw.


----------



## ianography (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeesh. Weird. Just weird is my reaction.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 6, 2011)

Steve had been ill for a while.

This post is not being typed on an Apple computer, btw.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 6, 2011)

After reading all this, it brought my mood down.... now how am I going to happily finish my project?!?!?


----------



## MiPiCubed (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P. Steve. You have contributed sooo much to technology. This thread was made on a MacBook, rightfully so.


----------



## ernie722 (Oct 6, 2011)

he was awesome


----------



## ianography (Oct 6, 2011)

Not to mention that his haircut and glasses were pretty cool.


----------



## bwronski (Oct 6, 2011)

yes he has been ill for some time but he stepped down not very long ago, and i would think he would have given himself some more time to himself

on a macbook pro


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope no one finds this surprising.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 6, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> This. I was definitely not expecting this at all. :O


 


~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I hope no one finds this surprising.


 
Seriously?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest in peace. Whatever you say, but he definitely changed the world, hopefully for the better.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP, he really did change the technology industry. I'm sure Apple will miss him.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought he was recovering well from his illness... RIP.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 6, 2011)

At least he got to see the announcement of the iPhone 4S. It's a shame he won't see how it will change handheld technology in the time to come.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 6, 2011)

I heard about it last night on Nightline or something. R.I.P. Steve Jobs. 

Posted from a MacBook Pro.


----------



## RubikZz (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs
24 Februari 1955 - 5 Oktober 2011

Posted from a MacBook Pro.

Why there is know iPhone 5?
Now by this:
iPhone 4s = iPhone for Steve.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 6, 2011)

Shame. I really think iPod's and iTunes have had a Massive effect on... well... entertainment (not to mention the iPhone and iPad). I don't know what I'd do without my iPod.
Could have done with another 20 years or so of his innovations.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 6, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I don't know what I'd do without my iPod.


 
Listen to your Creative Zen.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmph. My post here must've been deleted. Good to see my opinion wasn't agreed with by somebody. >__>


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 6, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I don't know what I'd do without my iPod.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 6, 2011)

So I guess Steve finally signed off and joined the iCloud


----------



## JyH (Oct 6, 2011)

Akuma said:


> So I guess Steve finally signed off and joined the iCloud


 
It's funny because you stole that from a comment on PhillyD's video. >.>


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 6, 2011)

I found out around when this thread was created...

Although this isn't from a mac, my family has 2 macbook pro's, 4 iphones, 2 ipod touches, and an old ipod. 
Plus, my dad is the Founder/Owner/Manager/CEO of a computer software company that he made over 10 years ago, so this is a huuuuuge deal to him!


----------



## Owen (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope he got to see the iPhone 4s announcement...


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2011)

He was cool, I liked the announcement speeches he did. I don't own/have ever used any apple products though.


----------



## zerkelas (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest in peace, Steve. Thanks for a hell of a company that changed the electronic world. 
Posted from a Macbook, and by the owner of (or family owned) ipods from each gen, an ipad, an iphone, and several apple computers and laptops.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, I feel a rather physical sadness from this. My family has owned Apple products ever since they were released. Literally. Our house has never been without an Apple computer on our desk. Needless to say, we've owned almost every single one of their products (expect when finances disallowed). Seeing the personality and face of Apple die is disheartening.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 7, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Seriously?


 
He's been ill for a while.
I do respect him for what he's done. An extraordinary man.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 7, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> He's been ill for a while.
> I do respect him for what he's done. An extraordinary man.


 
Hence why he resigned as CEO and was on medical leave several times.

I can't stand Apple Products or his buisness decisions. Though I do have an iPod touch which I am typing thus on which is meh at best, it is better jailbroken. anyway without Steve the tech wold would be very different today, and Apple has influenced almost every tech product outbon the market. Without him Windows, Linux, and Android phones would not be the same.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 7, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Hence why he resigned as CEO and was on medical leave several times.
> 
> I can't stand Apple Products or his buisness decisions. Though I do have an iPod touch which I am typing thus on which is meh at best, it is better jailbroken. anyway without Steve the tech wold would be very different today, and Apple has influenced almost every tech product outbon the market. Without him Windows, Linux, and Android phones would not be the same.


 
Without him, the world wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 7, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> Without him, the world wouldn't be the same.


 
omg don't take away my iphone. then i cant go on fb

No disrespect intended to Steve Jobs.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 7, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> He's been ill for a while.
> I do respect him for what he's done. An extraordinary man.


 
I meant that you said you hoped no one was surprised, when ubercuber had just said that he wasn't expecting it.


----------



## ianography (Oct 7, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> omg don't take away my iphone. then i cant go on fb
> 
> No disrespect intended to Steve Jobs.


 
This. While I am fully aware that this is death and no laughing matter, to say that you wouldn't be able to live without your iPod (yes, people are saying this) is just plain stupid. Steve Jobs was an innovative genius and his inventions have shaped the technological world, but I'm pretty sure that you could live without listening to Lil Wayne every 5 minutes of the day.

Posting this on a Dell computer with Microsoft, and I have never owned a single Apple product before in my life.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 7, 2011)

I am also not surprised at all of his death considering his medical condition.



ianography said:


> This. While I am fully aware that this is death and no laughing matter, to say that you wouldn't be able to live without your iPod (yes, people are saying this) is just plain stupid. Steve Jobs was an innovative genius and his inventions have shaped the technological world, but I'm pretty sure that you could live without listening to Lil Wayne every 5 minutes of the day.
> 
> Posting this on a Dell computer with Microsoft, and I have never owned a single Apple product before in my life.


 
I totally agree with you.

Posting on an HP running Linux


----------



## asportking (Oct 7, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Posting on an HP running Linux


Weird, me too. What kind of HP are you using?


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 7, 2011)

ianography said:


> This. While I am fully aware that this is death and no laughing matter, to say that you wouldn't be able to live without your iPod (yes, people are saying this) is just plain stupid. Steve Jobs was an innovative genius and his inventions have shaped the technological world, but I'm pretty sure that you could live without listening to Lil Wayne every 5 minutes of the day.
> 
> Posting this on a Dell computer with Microsoft, and I have never owned a single Apple product before in my life.


 
Same... but the way he has influenced the entire computer and technology market with his apple products is phenomenal. In this way, he has changed the world; I didn't mean I couldn't survive without apple if that's what you are saying.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Oct 7, 2011)

He died because of pancreatic cancer........ RIP


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 7, 2011)

this is really sad cuz he was one of my main idols and people i look up to. now that he's unable to react with this world and is just unavailable to anyone is absolutely depressing. i hope everyone of us will be able to thank him and remember him for everything he's ever given the world.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> Without him, the world wouldn't be the same.


 
Disagree, yes the tech world wouldn't be the same, but not the entire world. He didn't end world hunger. He didn't change Africa, and definitely not North Korea, you don't hear about people on their iPhones there.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 7, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Disagree, yes the tech world wouldn't be the same, but not the entire world. He didn't end world hunger. He didn't change Africa, and definitely not North Korea, you don't hear about people on their iPhones there.


 
ok... perhaps (he changed the world) as I know it 

I definitely know what you are trying to say.. 

but I'm pretty sure those who are in North Korea or Africa would at least know of an ipod and what it does... 

I think I'll say he changed the developed world as we know it


----------



## ianography (Oct 7, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> ok... perhaps (he changed the world) as I know it
> 
> I definitely know what you are trying to say..
> 
> ...


 
Uhh... I don't think so. Most people in that country are so ill-informed that they don't even know that man has been on the moon.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 7, 2011)

ianography said:


> Uhh... I don't think so. Most people in that country are so ill-informed that they don't even know that man has been on the moon.


 
Citation? I believe they are mostly only mis-informed about politics.


----------



## ianography (Oct 7, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Citation? I believe they are mostly only mis-informed about politics.


 
I can't really provide any written material, but there was a documentary by Lisa Ling in which they went to North Korea to help people with eye problems such as cataracts, and they smuggled in cameras to show how terrible the country really is.


----------



## Bubitrek (Oct 7, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 7, 2011)

ianography said:


> I can't really provide any written material, but there was a documentary by Lisa Ling in which they went to North Korea to help people with eye problems such as cataracts, and they smuggled in cameras to show how terrible the country really is.


 
True... I read a time article that said something like that... Still the second part of my post made sense... I think


----------



## mrCage (Oct 7, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Steve had been ill for a while.
> 
> This post is not being typed on an Apple computer, btw.



In many ways Apple had a worse "lock in" policy than Microsoft. And Thom, I'd guess you would be quite a fanatic linux user right??

R.I.P. SJ

PS! Typed on an XP pc (irrelevant ...)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 7, 2011)

On the train on my android phone, I looked at the 5 people around me. 3 are using ipods/iphones, 1 has white headphones in, and white used to be solely Apple so I'll assume.
4/6 on this carriage currently using


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2011)

mrCage said:


> And Thom, I'd guess you would be quite a fanatic linux user right??


 
Not really. I just use it because it works.


----------



## mr6768 (Oct 7, 2011)

Kir always uses whatever others don't !


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 7, 2011)

asportking said:


> Weird, me too. What kind of HP are you using?


 
HP Pavillion


----------



## MalusDB (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd have respect for him now if I'd had much for him when he lived. Honestly how many people know about Woz? I bet he wont get 1% of the coverage when he dies that Jobs did. Why? Cause he decided to teach elementary kids about computers I guess. I wonder who was happier in life?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 7, 2011)

isn't it ironic Steve Jobs died of PC?


----------



## Jostle (Oct 7, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## mrCage (Oct 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Not really. I just use it because it works.




XP also works. I tried linux (red hat and others) many times but it always failed to install all my hardware properly. That was maybe 10 yrs ago ;-)
I'm sure it's better now 

Per


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 11, 2011)

OSX also works.


----------



## RTh (Oct 11, 2011)

I didn't really care for Apple or Steve Jobs, but knowing that an enterprises genius such as him has died got me sad. Now I'm a bit nostalgic of those old times when Jobs was alive.


----------



## mrCage (Oct 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> OSX also works.


 
Yes, because it is unix based just like linux is


----------

